

A 9-year old Entrepreneur - sid_viswanathan
http://www.forbes.com/sites/calebmelby/2012/04/12/9-reasons-why-the-9-year-old-founder-of-caines-arcade-will-be-a-billionaire-in-30-years/

======
sid_viswanathan
I thought this video was pretty incredible. I was not a fan however, of the
title of the article. I suppose given Forbes' readership it was appropriate,
but I personally did not think it was fitting. I almost felt it shadowed the
entrepreneurial spirit and the creativity of this kid.

What do you guys think?

